# New England Paw Paw-ty!



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Holli, John & Zippy will be hosting our Spring 2009 New England Havanese play date and would like to invite all their friends new & old.










Date: May 30, 2009 rain date will be June 6th.
Time: TBD
Location: Andover, MA

Please PM or email Leeann for exact location or any questions.
I will be updating this post as information is provided so be sure to check back.

Attending:

Zippy (Holli & John)
Riley & Monte (Leeann & Brad)
Jasper & Cash (Missy)
Bella (Marie)
McGyver (Boo & Jackie)
Izzy (Marianne)
Furley & Lana (Christina)
Happy, Lucky & Ricky (Trish)
Bella (Kathy Berrena)
Oscar & Doozie (Ann)
Lucy & Rico (Rory)
Giotto (Maria)
Ricky & Sammy (Marj)
Beckett (Judy)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhhh Yippy for Zippy! (and John and Holli too) Jasper, and Cash have marked the Pawty down in their social calendar!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just had to add...but it seems so far away!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

The calendar is marked! Bella can't wait to see all her NE Hav friends!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> just had to add...but it seems so far away!


Oh I know, I wish it was closer already. I can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

WooHooo!!!!! Can't wait. Izzy RSVPs Definitely, wouldn't miss it for a million flossies. Izzy says Thank You to Zippy for hosting and looks forward to lots of RLHs. Can't wait to meet some new friends and am looking forward to visiting with everyone. Funny, my DH is up in Andover for a meeting today.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

P.S. Zippy looks good with his hair growing out. Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ooooh, I want to come! So unfair you guys are so far away.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just 4 hours on the Acela Lina.... We have an extra room! 

Marrianne, Cash just read that Izzy is going to be there...and it pepped up his thyroid and his hormones!!!! Put a RLH with Cash on her dance card.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

For two years, I used to commute between Andover, Ma. and Murray Hill, NJ, driving home on week-ends, and back to NJ for week-days. The drive is really not bad; especially if you come up on Saturday and head back on Sunday. We'd love to have you join the fun.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Holli, Missy, I'll really think about it! Missy that is so nice of you to offer your extra room... I have to see how things are going in May and let you know. I really would love to come!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, Zippy! MacGyver can't wait for May.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina said:


> ... Missy that is so nice of you to offer your extra room...


it's totally selfish really...more time to get my paws on Kubrick and Hitch!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry:sorry: Don't want to hi-jack your thread----BUT Holli---Do you have any more photos of your cute hav? I wish you would start a thread. I LOVE the unusual coloring!:kiss: Or----can you direct me to where you may have posted some photos and I missed them?:ear:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a darling invite to your Hav Paw-ty! How about sending a jet out to Cali to pick me up?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhh Carolina I would love for you to come out this way. Let's hope things go good and maybe you can make the trip.

Amy I would love to send a jet out to grab lots of you CA gals.

We also have a couple new MA forum members I would like to call out.
Christina who is owned by Furley & Lana and Kathy who is owned by Bella. I am really hoping both you girls can make it. 

If there is any other New England members out there please don't be shy, come join in on the fun.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I might have to convince DH that the end of May would be a good time to take a little break.....and why not in MA!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I have marked the calendar and hope to be there with the three kids and DH...a nice drive from Westfield, but doable!! Would love to stay overnight somewhere close to the PAWTY..any suggetions Holli??? Trish


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Missy said:


> just 4 hours on the Acela Lina.... We have an extra room!
> 
> Marrianne, Cash just read that Izzy is going to be there...and it pepped up his thyroid and his hormones!!!! Put a RLH with Cash on her dance card.


Izzy says it's a date. She sends Happy Valentine's Day kisses to Cash and Jasper too.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I might have to convince DH that the end of May would be a good time to take a little break.....and why not in MA!


You could come to RI too. I think we're about 1 1/2 hours from Andover but it should be an easy drive on a Saturday. Izzy would love to meet Kodi & shelby (and I love to see them again). They'd have fun hanging out for the weekend.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Zippy is a cutie and i love his invitation!
henry and I look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> Sorry:sorry: Don't want to hi-jack your thread----BUT Holli---Do you have any more photos of your cute hav? I wish you would start a thread. I LOVE the unusual coloring!:kiss: Or----can you direct me to where you may have posted some photos and I missed them?:ear:


Julie Holli does not get on the forum very much but I am happy to share a couple more pictures I took of Zippy along with another bad one of me doing what I do best, sitting on the floor...


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh....so sad......we have a wedding that day. Would love to meet all of you. Don't want to wish for rain,but..............


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

*Looking forward to it!*

Bella and I will plan on being there to met all of you.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Trish said:


> I have marked the calendar and hope to be there with the three kids and DH...a nice drive from Westfield, but doable!! Would love to stay overnight somewhere close to the PAWTY..any suggetions Holli??? Trish


Trish - You can stay with us ... we're empty nesters with two guest rooms (former occupants are living in Arizona and Virginia).


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

That is real sweet of you Holli to offer..we will keep in touch and see how things work out..what a playdate that would BE!! Looking forward to May even MORE!! Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for posting the photos Leeann! I didn't realize that was the same hav with a haircut!ound: Love the eyes! :kiss:

Sounds like you guys are going to have a great playdate party!:thumb:


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Pawty!!!*

Given I have to work both weekend mornings, I will at least do my best to make it. Fortunately, Andover isn't that far from Chester, NH!! It would be great to see all of you, and new people too, again. I will need directions tho.
Ann, Oscar and Doozie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy I look forward to meeting you.

Ann I hope you can make it when you get out of work, I will email Holli's address when it gets closer but she is right off of 495.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Anne - Will you bring Doozie? I'd love to meet her and I bet Izzy would too. 

Kathy - Looking forward to meeting you and Bella. Do you think we might get to meet some puppies too?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marianne you are as bad as me, when Kathy posted Bella's due date I had to run to the calendar to see how old the puppies will be LOL. They will most likley be in their new homes so Kathy you are just going to have to keep at least one so you can bring him or her with you. Oh and make sure you tell any of your puppy buyers about us if they are local. Holli has a deck we could put a blanket down with an ex-pen for the puppies :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh I would love to come to the playdate....but I think its just a little too far for us...when you send the jet to cal dont forget me!!!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm just catching up on the forum and found this thread. Lucy, Rico and I will be there! We're so excited!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! we're going to meet so many new Havs and their peoples!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK we are up to 18 Neezers with possibly a couple more additions :boink: Lina & Michele. I also have not heard back from Judy with Beckett yet, am I missing anyone else?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yipppeeee!

I wanted to throw out there as we all begin our spring cleaning -_-uhhum well maybe not--- _ If you could put aside all the things you have bought for your Neezers but don't use... we could do a swap...and anything left at the end could either be donated to Rescue or taken to shelter. If you're like me you have a closet full of kibble and cans... a drawer full of leashes and collars...some articles of dog clothes... a drummel or a peticure that just sits unused. Dog beds and dog throws that just don't go with your decor. and what about all those shampoos and conditioners and sprays you've used only once. One Neezer's hand me down is another Neezer's treasure.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You are still on my list of playdates. Baby's christening is the week before, so I straightened out that conflict. Now I just have to convince DH to take a 2nd day off. We would have to come up on Sat night and leave Mon morning.


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

Ozzy would love to come but I am due on the 27th so I don't think it is possible


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Missy....I think that is a great idea to bring our pup's unused or barely used items to the Paw-TY that can be given to other furkids who could use it..I know I have some cute things my pups grew out of and would fit some cutie pie at the paw-ty. I have a dremmel (used once) I will bring..maybe someone would like IT??? It is almost spring and daylight saving time on March 8th will make it feel even closer to our May playdate.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Great idea, Missy (except for the cleaning part). We'll go through MacGyver's things and see what we can bring.


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Leeann!

If you could take one (two) more Giotto and I would love to come. We live in Andover, so you are right in our neighborhood! If you are interested in more new friends we know a new Hav who would probably love to come and play.

I'll be happy to gather up some of Giotto's lightly used or unused items and bring them along. Will you take food? I have 3 bags of dog food and some packages of treats that have hardly been touched. I hate to throw them away but Giotto will not eat them.


----------



## Furley's Mom (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for inviting Furley, Lana, and I! We are very excited for the get together! We can't wait to meet everyone and all the dogs. If only it was sooner!!! 

Christina


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I have assorted stuff i can bring: leashes, collars, harnesses, clothes, etc...

Great idea!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

iluvhavs said:


> I have assorted stuff i can bring: leashes, collars, harnesses, clothes, etc...
> 
> Great idea!


Ha ha ha, some how I knew I wasn't the only one!!!! because lets face it... things just have to be just so...for our Havs. I think food is fine too if it has not expired. I can take that to a shelter if no one at the paw party wants it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marisoma said:


> Hi Leeann!
> 
> If you could take one (two) more Giotto and I would love to come. We live in Andover, so you are right in our neighborhood! If you are interested in more new friends we know a new Hav who would probably love to come and play.
> 
> I'll be happy to gather up some of Giotto's lightly used or unused items and bring them along. Will you take food? I have 3 bags of dog food and some packages of treats that have hardly been touched. I hate to throw them away but Giotto will not eat them.


Yes we can handle many more please do join us, I will send you a pm.

I would also like everyone to welcome another new forum member Susan, she is in the process of finding the perfect Neezer for her family and would like to attend the play date to see all these cuties in action. A play date is a perfect way for families to see these guys close up so if there is anyone else out there don't be shy come join in on the fun.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeann,

You need to move closer so we can party again!


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Kathy I look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Ann I hope you can make it when you get out of work, I will email Holli's address when it gets closer but she is right off of 495.


Ann - I know Chester very well - a good friend of mine lives there. Leeann was correct when she said that we were right off 495; but coming from Chester, you would head south on Rte 93 until you get to the 93/495 interchange; then you'd head south on Rt 495 for only one exit.

Leeann - I'll put together directions, coming from both North and South, as well as from Rt 495 and Rt 93.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy said:


> yipppeeee!
> 
> I wanted to throw out there as we all begin our spring cleaning -_-uhhum well maybe not--- _ If you could put aside all the things you have bought for your Neezers but don't use... we could do a swap...and anything left at the end could either be donated to Rescue or taken to shelter. If you're like me you have a closet full of kibble and cans... a drawer full of leashes and collars...some articles of dog clothes... a drummel or a peticure that just sits unused. Dog beds and dog throws that just don't go with your decor. and what about all those shampoos and conditioners and sprays you've used only once. One Neezer's hand me down is another Neezer's treasure.


What a fantastic idea; I have a pair of nail clippers that I've never used; I've always been afraid that I would get the 'quick' and hurt Zippy. I'll set aside a special box for all our donations. This play date is going to me wicked excellent!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm so excited. So many new friends to meet. I agree a playdate is the perfect place to meet the breed. Izzy will have a blast playing and do RLHs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, you all are making me drool here! It sounds like it's going to be a ton of fun! Missy, that is a perfect idea. 

Welcome to the forum, Christina (Furley and Lana - are those your two Havs?) and Susan! :whoo: 

We will NEED a ton of pictures, people!!!!! :biggrin1: Holli, are you sure you can handle all these Havs and people?! LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwwww...one jealous Yankee at heart. Used to lived central MA (Brookfields). Not too far away from the Andover area. But....not jealous of all the cold and snow. Hope you all have a blast and know that lots will be thinking of you having all that fun.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Holli, are you sure you can handle all these Havs and people?! LOL


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK so how depressing was that snow sorm on monday??? Just when we were starting to see some grass again it got all covered up again by that white stuff sigh. On the good side of things it is going to be 58 on Sat. that is after more snow and rain on Friday but 58 wahoooo. May seems so far away and I cant wait to see everyone again and meet our new members. I love the idea of swapping things we have and don't use, I know I have some shampoo's and am always looking for leashes because Riley likes to chew through them when I tie him up so I can walk a course before bringing him out. 

If anyone else has any suggestions please let us know, we were hoping to have Chrissy (mine & Marie's) groomer come and show everyone paw triming but she will be away that weekend so maybe the next play date she can come out and talk grooming with everyone. Is there any special trick that anyone would love to learn? I would be more than happy to print directions and demonstrate teaching one, I know Riley always loves learning new things also.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Leeann..I really didn't enjoy the additional snow on Monday..I was even out on the weekend just before the storm doing some yard cleanup because it felt so good to see GREEN!!!! I would love to try the kids with agility..do you have anything we could practice on??...I think my Happy and Lucky would either be afraid of it or in Ricky's case just lay down and watch everyone else. They have a lot of energy and it would be fun to redirect to something they could focus on..are you still involved with agility?? Winter is not kind to a lot of activity which is why Ricky needs the treadmill.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Trish, I think the agility training would be great fun! I tried Rico at Fly Ball and he was great, I just ran out of free time. Does anyone have any agility tunnels or jumps we could play with??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I will be more than happy to bring my jumps and small tunnel. I am hoping to have DH make me a tire jump and get a bigger tunnel, this may motivate me to get that done sooner. 

I think if anyone really wants to try doing some jumps and tunnel we should have everyone leash their dogs and let one person go at a time. I had a jump and tunnel out at our first play date and with all the other dogs running around it was very distracting to the dog who was giving it a try, I think they were afraid they were going to miss out on some other fun LOL I can set up a small sequence for everyone to try that is interested.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds like fun Leeann!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, I would love to see if my boys will try it. This should be fun.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rory I should also warn you my husband has a thing for chocolate's, you better keep a close eye on your Lucy girl. He still talks about Marie's Bella when ever I mention a play date.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucy is such a timid little girl, I'd love the extra attention from admirers! :dance:

I'll keep my eyes open, though!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I can't wait. Just 85 days to wait! LOL. YIKES...that is a long time to wait for a chocolate fix and puppy breath.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*CERF TESTING*
​
OK girls it's that time of year again and I need to thank Missy for getting me off my butt to work on CERF testing.

I just talked to the clinic in N. Andover and they quoted me $40.00 for the first dog and $35.00 for the second. Now the kicker is if I have a third dog it would be $30.00 for that one then $25.00 for each additional dog after the third. I would like to schedule Riley & Monte in April and wondered if anyone would be interested in joining us and saving some money. It will have to be scheduled during the week so we would all have to agree on a day that would work best for all. It would be nice if we could do a morning appointment then we could head back to my house and maybe order some pizza for lunch. Let me know if anyone has any interest. I will send this in an e-mail to each.

P.S. the snow is almost all gone wahoooo!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, Leeann, that's great pricing. I have to pay $100 each and there hasn't been a clinic close enough to make it worth my while. But for puppies and pizza I might have to rethink it. :biggrin1: Seriously, by the time I would have to drive to a clinic, gas, tolls, and travelling time, it was easier to just spend the $200 anyway and drive 40 mins.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann -

When we put Zippy through that whole battery of tests a few months ago, we took him to the vet in N. Andover for the cerf testing. We ended up giving him a complete doggy eye exam because the cerf testing wasn't an extensive eye exam. The doggy eye doctor told us that the only people who would have their dogs eye health cerf-tested would be for dogs that were going to be bred, or for new puppies that are to be sold. 

p.s. The extensive eye exam was about $140.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Guess what the UPS man dropped off today... OK it is raining so we had to play inside but Riley is loving his new 6' tunnel.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

What great pictures! Riley is so photogenic!

Marie


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh "What Fun" for Riley and such great action pictures of him..it is great for indoor use too!! Do you have any other fun stuff they can play on to practice agility???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Trish I have some jumps and a smaller tunnel and of course we will bring a ball.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

So where did the UPS guy find such wonderful playthings for the kids???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I got the tunnel from Amazon. Amazon.com: Pacific Play Tents Find Me 6' Tunnel: Your Store

DH made me the jumps.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, Ry is just looking fantabulous!!! I can't wait to see them both again.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures of Riley. We can't wait to try the agility stuff. Looking forward to seeing everyone. I'm excited, I just found out that Izzy's uncle lives right here in Portsmouth. We're going to have a playdate after tax season. And Izzy's brother who lives in Boston is going to come down too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marianne we need pictures when you get together and please fee free to invite them to the Paw-ty ok.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, I love to see how happy Riley is in the tunnel!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Guess what the UPS man dropped off today... OK it is raining so we had to play inside but Riley is loving his new 6' tunnel.


 Leann we did it again! ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally, that is just too funny! Almost spooky! LOL 

Leeann, Riley is gorgeous and you take such amazing shots. I am so happy you love taking pictures and love to share them with us! Yaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

What a beautiful dog and look at the eyelashes!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I love Riley's coat!! And he is such a happy hav!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Leann we did it again! ound:


Sally I think Oliver is just trying to say he wants to come to the paw-ty so he can play with Riley.

I am hoping to have lots of tunnel pictures to share from the play date, we are getting excited.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Sally I think Oliver is just trying to say he wants to come to the paw-ty so he can play with Riley.
> 
> I am hoping to have lots of tunnel pictures to share from the play date, we are getting excited.


Oliver wants Riley to come over to play ball with him!:biggrin1:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I love Riley!! And Lucy and Rico want to play ball!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Since it's official and announced already, I guess I can take part in this thread for real! :whoo: I hope Holli and John don't mind having 2 more Havs and 2 more people attend their Hav play date.  If that's o.k., please add our names to your list, Leeann.

Riley, Monte, Ricky and Sammy will have to endure their human parents' company, though I'm feeling really left out with only two of us being female! Maybe we need to let the guys do their own thing and you and I can go out, Leeann. :biggrin1: You know, so all those males can bond while we shop. lol 

It's a good 5 hr. drive to MA, but it's very doable and should be loads of fun. :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just reading the names on your first post, Leeann and am sooooooooo excited to meet everyone and their Havs!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Marj and the boys are coming :cheer2:

Me and Marj have been talking and planning her coming down with the boys, you have no idea how hard it has been for me not to tell everyone, I am so excited :whoo: I am sooooooo looking forward to seeing Marj again and meeting her boys.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Marj - 

We would love to have you join in on the fun.

- Holli


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj, lucky you, even though you're coming from Canada (which BTW seems so far away), it only takes you 5 hours. It would take me 12.5 hours (w/o traffic) 

Leeann, who would have thunk that you're SO mischievous! Even on FB you made sure to trick us!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yipppppeeeee! Marj, ricky and sammy and Marj's DH!!!! Maryam, offer still stands!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, thanks, I was worried you made Marj that offer and now I'm out, hehe. I am seriously thinking about how to make this thing possible. It's tough though.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Leeann of Riley in the tunnel! He is so cute and what great shots!:clap2:

You are going to have a great time at the playdate......

Sally---Oliver is showing you he needs a playdate with Monty and Riley!:laugh: You just need to pack up that tunnel and the boys and start out!lane:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Holli!!  Let us know what we can bring. We have a big van we can fill ! lol 

Julie, wouldn't it be great if we could ALL do that? Just get on a plane with our Havs and go! :whoo: Maryam, I don't blame you for not looking forward to such a long drive. It really is far! :suspicious: I sooooo wanted to attend Laurie's first play date and she thought I was nuts, but of course welcomed us with open arms. It was just too much, though, about 10-some hours each way.  

I am getting Ricky and Sammy used to riding in the van some more. We've been very lazy this past winter, but it's nice out now and time to get out and meeting other doggies. I just found out there are more Havs in Mtl. :whoo: We will have to find a way to meet. I don't want my boys too shy at the play date. lol 

Missy, I can't wait to meet you!! Thank you to Leeann and hubbydear for taking us in, hairy Havs and all. Omg, I'm going to be hoarse for days after all the yakking we'll do. ound: Mind you, Ralph may not mind that. :suspicious:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is looking forward to May 30th! 
Canada invasion going on here.. lol

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan, does that mean you're going too or are you talking about Marj participating?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam, Yup, We are coming down with Beamer for the party, and then some VERY LUCKY individual will get to baby sit Beamer for a day or 2 while we explore the Boston area.. (we have never been before..) Goodtimes! 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sounds like MA is the place to be on that last May WE.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Yay!!!!!! I know someone else who needs a little arm twisting!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG! Ryan you are going to???? 

<---------Jealous and feeling left out! :rant:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Come one, come all!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i really want to come....i am with you Julie....I am jealous too...oh well!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- how many guest bedrooms do you have?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

yeah jillee and i dont take too much space a couch or piece of the floor would be fine...i am sure the boys would share a bed with me!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: we are going to get to meet the famous Beamer, I can't wait :whoo:

Amanda, Brad specifically asked if you were coming up and then asked if he should start pitching tent's in the back yard haha 

Maryam, you really need to find a way to get up here with Pablo I know you can do it.

Julie & Megan you girls know you are always welcome at my home. I am really looking forward to finally meeting you in person Julie in Aug. We are going to have a blast at National and you are going to be surrounded by so many havs you wont know what to do :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just can't believe it is still over 6 weeks away!!!! I want to play NOW!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, I am so jealous!! I wish I could come, but no luck here. On vacation the week before and then I have to work all weekend when I come back. Hope to meet all of you MA folks in the summer when we take the boys to Cape Cod! I wish we could meet Marj and Ryan and the kids!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

This is unbelievable! What a play date!!. The neighborhood will be hav-in' a fit!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan is going too?? Omg, I missed that!! lol :whoo: I've already met Ryan and Marija and it will be great seeing you guys again, but I really can't wait to see Beamerboy as he is quite the cutie pie in all the pics I've seen.

Canadian Invasion is right! Hey Debbie, you're not too far. You can take the ferry to the States and just keep going. I know you can do it. :biggrin1: 

Oh Julie! You know I love you and it would be incredibly awesome to finally meet. We will have to make a few videos for all our Forum friends here. (((Hugs)))

Ummmm.... Leeann, we won't have to bunk in the same room with the Beamster, will we? :jaw:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't wait for the playdate. It will be great to meet everyone. It's gonna be a blast. Izzy can't wait to RLH all day.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh what a fabulous playdate you all will be having in Massachusetts! And Leeann, you are such a sweetie to open your house to guests. Its wonderful that our Canadian Forum members can make it too. I wish I could come as Maddie would love playing with all the Havs there. Make sure to post lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I am starting to think word got around about how much you can throw back at National to get all these people coming to your party!!!! :croc:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I think it's fo shizzle that we can't come. I was trying to make it happen, mistakingly thinking the playdate was on Sunday (31st). But since it's on Saturday, I guess I'll be with you mentally and via the forum  Hope everyone has lots of fun and please remember to take pics and clips for the rest of us who can't attend.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh pooh, Maryam!  I don't blame you, as the ride sounds awfully long, but it would have been so nice to meet you, hubby and Pablo.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for your empathy Marj. When I found out that you were going too, I started freaking out about REALLY making this trip happen. Sigh.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Same here!! Are you planning on going to Chicago?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I won't be able to. I'm doing an internship in Philadelphia in August.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

ok ... here goes ... although we have 'reserved' one of our guestrooms for Trish and her clan, we actually have TWO GUESTROOMS!!!! So we have the room for more overnight guests, if Leeann and Missy run out of space.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam my poor little boy is so heart broken right now, we soooooo wish you were coming.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay, so I tried and tried and tried to make it work, but I just can't go.  I have a ton of things I'm doing in the next two months and we're looking for an apartment to rent at the same time... plus a close friend of mine is getting married on the same day (in Wisconsin) and if we take any time to go anywhere, it would be there first, though we probably won't be able to go to her wedding either...

I'm so sad that I'm missing out on all the Hav-fun and meeting Marj and her boys! I hope you'll come down again another time Marj, so I can meet you and not feel as bad about missing out this time... Thanks for offering your place for us to stay, Missy and maybe I can make it up on your next play date to meet the New England members!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Holli, that is very generous of you! You're going to be inundated with guests, you know. lol Poor Zippy won't know what hit him! 

Oh Lina!!! :hurt: I kept hoping that either you or Maryam could make it and now neither one can.  I totally understand though, it just sucks. 

Yep, we will definitely have to make it to another play date at some point. It would be great to meet as many of you as possible! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolina.

OK that's it we need to start planning a HUGE fall play date that everyone can attend, I'm open to any suggestions on what month would work for EVERYONE.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Attending:
> 
> Zippy (Holli & John)
> Riley & Monte (Leeann & Brad)
> ...


Is this the updated list of those attending, Holli and Leeann? I can't wait to meet everyone!!!!! Better make sure I have tons of batteries for my camera!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm stressed!! I just saw our vet for Ricky's blood test (just to see where his ALT is at, no worries) and asked if he could give me a letter exempting Ricky from the Rabies vaccine due to his acute liver condition last year. Unfortunately, the specialist didn't say he couldn't get Rabies, just that he should and if so, he should take prednisone a couple of days before and after - to help the liver deal with the vaccine. Well....... 

I don't WANT Ricky to have the Rabies vaccine! I'd misunderstood and thought he could be exempt from it, but althgouh the specialist did recommend we not treat for heartworm, fleas or take other medn's and other vaccines , she didn't rule out Rabies. :frusty: :frusty: 

I checked the U.S. Customs and Border Protection site and there are no exceptions for dogs and their shots (other than for under 3 mth. old puppies) and he has to have had the shot at least 30 days before we show up, which gives me a week. I will wait for these latest results (probably not before Tues.), but even if his ALT is down, do I really want to inject a vaccine into his system?! :suspicious: :frusty:


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh wow - what a bummer. 

Do you ever take Ricky out in public? Wouldn't there be a chance that he could get rabies, heartworm, fleas, tics, etc. etc. without being protected from those conditions?

As much as I was looking forward to meeting you (our neighbors from the north), I wouldn't want to jeopardize Ricky's health in order to make that happen.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't offer any opinion or advice because I am too novice at this but I am sorry for your frustration. Will a hug help?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH MARJ! NO! I have no advice . Has Ricky ever had a rabies vaccine? If so could you do a titer as proof that he has antibodies? would that work with customs?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh no Marj, that SUCKS! I hope this works out somehow...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no Marj, I feel so bad this is happening and not so much because you may not be able to come to the play date now but more because I know you were so glad you thought you did not have to give Ricky his rabies vaccine anymore. There will be plenty other play dates in the future so please please take your time and be comfortable with your decision on what you decide to do with Ricky, do not feel like you have to make that decision now ok. :hug: I know this has got to have you worried. When was his last Rabies shot?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.  Of course I can't find Ricky's vaccination booklet, though it has to be here somewhere! I got some advice from others who have crossed into the U.S. and so I think things will still work out. I'm not thinking of not going to the play date, that's for sure! lol 

Leeann, I will take some time to think this through, so thank you for that.  I'm sure there's a way to avoid the vaccine and not have any trouble at the border. Just have to figure it out !

Holli, I'm not really worried about going anywhere with Ricky. Fleas maybe, but heartworm is quite unusual (at least in this area) and you often get symptoms to let you know something's off and it's pretty easy to treat. Yes, I realize there are exceptions, but the risks here are low. As to Rabies, the only worry I'd have is if he got bit by a bat, but again... low risk. 

Even the vet sugg'd we avoid medicating in the offchance something should happen. He doubted Ricky would react, but he said 'watch that happen just to spite me, so i'd rather not take any chances.'


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I keep meaning to ask, but now having just read Colleens' post about Simba having Lyme Disease, I figure I'd better ask now. Holli's questions about what I do when or if faced with places that might be risks of fleas/ticks also got me thinking...... 

What is the flea/tick situation like in Mass? Leeann, do you live right along a wooded area, are there many fleas that you know of? How about at Holli's? I ordered Frontline but it got delivered to Leeann's so will only apply it to Sammy after the play date (otherwise he'll still have it on his hair and it will be unpleasant for us to touch). I'm wondering if this is such a good idea ..... any input? 

thanks.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj this is a good question. I do not have issues with fleas and ticks in my yard, living in a city has it's advantages lol I usually do not treat my boys till summer and that is more because of the places we go. I have not treated them yet this year either.

Holli's yard does have some woods behind it but we will be fencing it off. We will have to ask her if she has had any issues.

Oh I just remembered something about vinigar and water, doesnt that repel fleas? I wonder if it help with ticks as well? We will have to research that and could spritz the boys down before the play date.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was also remembering something last night, about essential oils. I used to use them a lot for healing, environment, etc, and have quite a few. I know citronella works well, as does tea tree oil. "My" store has a spritzer of oils, but if I have the ingdts. here already, I'll make something up. 

I'm not sure about vinegar, but I do know that too much can dry their coats.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't speak about any canine statistics on LD in the New England states but from an infectous disease point of view, it is a high-risk area for LD and other tick-borne illnessess.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

there are deer ticks right now...we have not had a problem with fleas but we use FRONTLINE. I have used this product marj that is all essential oils.

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/item/it...ource=yahooss&utm_medium=yss&utm_campaign=yss

I just read that geranol and limonene essential oils (from geraniums) is better at keeping away buggers than citronella


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

I just got on the forum and saw these concerns regarding deer tics & fleas & wooded areas. We do have wooded areas around the perimeter of our yard, but Zippy never goes in there because he's been trained to an electronic fence that keeps him out of those areas. For the playdate we will be installing very very beautiful temporary plastic fencing ... lovely colors of orange, blue, and green ... that will keep all of the dogs inside the yard and away from the wooded perimeter. 

We avoid deer tics by keeping the deer out of our yard by using Irish Spring Soap - don't laugh - it really works. Zippy has never had a problem with fleas or dog tics because he's treated with advantix.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Holli, Zippy is a cutie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Holli said:


> I just got on the forum and saw these concerns regarding deer tics & fleas & wooded areas. We do have wooded areas around the perimeter of our yard, but Zippy never goes in there because he's been trained to an electronic fence that keeps him out of those areas. For the playdate we will be installing very very beautiful temporary plastic fencing ... lovely colors of orange, blue, and green ... that will keep all of the dogs inside the yard and away from the wooded perimeter.
> 
> We avoid deer tics by keeping the deer out of our yard by using Irish Spring Soap - *don't laugh* - it really works. Zippy has never had a problem with fleas or dog tics because he's treated with advantix.


I know you said it, Holli, but I did!! LOL I'm visualizing a commercial they could use, but then....... nah. Maybe not. :doh: LOL I would like to know how you apply it though. Do you mean soap shavings on the edge of your lawn? There must be some mighty clean deer in your area! LOL O.k...... o.k......... I'll stop now.  :fish:

Missy, I took down the ingdts. in the Espree 'Knockout' that we sell at the store http://www.espree.com/productDetail.asp?id=132 and it contains Geranium oils. I wrote the mix it includes: Lemongrass, Geranium, Geranol, Citronella. I have to search through my oils to see what i have, but if I'm missing any, I'll just get this Espree product.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Marj, that looks great! i have not seen that around here. Will you bring me a bottle if you have room in your luggage? I will of course pay for it as well as a handling feel. 

Jasper is a tick magnet. even with the frontline...they seem to love to troll around his body I have never seen one full or attached but I never see one on Cash even though we check him with a fine tooth comb-- but every time we find a tick in our bed (twice now...EWWWWW) it crawls off or Jasper. And I just found one on his eyelid. I am not as worried about them biting him as he does get FL year round as I am about them getting inside my house.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

EEEEEEWWWWWWWW!!! Missy, sorry, but that is just too gross!! :bolt: I have not gone over either Sammy or Ricky with a fine-toothed comb, other than the usual grooming, so they'd better not be harboring anything creepy crawly!! UGH ! City girl at heart here, what can I say. lol

I'll check the price of the Espree Knockout spray when I go in to work tomorrow and let you know.  My concern is that I don't really want to "rub" it into Sammy's hair as he has a lot of fine hair and rubbing will only create mats. Still, better to have that on the surface than nothing at all. I did check my supply and only have one of the oils, lemon, so I'm getting the spray for myself too.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

*Irish Spring Soap and Deer*

I take a kneehigh stocking - preferably one that's already ruined with a run or snag. I cut the stocking in half and knot one end. Then I take a bar of Irish Spring soap, cut it in half, and put the half in the knee high. Then we tie the soap package on a plant stake, or anywhere else that allows it to hang free. We hang these packages throughout our garden. The deer small the soap and are repelled from the area because it smells like humans ... and when it rains, the smell merely gets refreshed on the ground or the surrounding plants.

I've attached three pics of these packages hanging in my garden: one on a stake near my lilies of the valley, one hanging on a clematis trellis, and one on a stake near some hostas (deer LOVE hostas but avoid them because of the soap).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Brilliant! What a great way to repel the deer. Thanks for the pics and explanation, Holli, as I really had no idea how you were doing it! lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Holli your yard is going to smell so good LOL.

Only 2 weeks away Yipppeee. I will send out directions to Holli's on Mon or Tues. please let me know if you do not receive them.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm going to order the Nose to Tail grooming book. I was wondering if anyone else wants one. I can get a discount on shipping if I order multiples and I thought I could bring them up to the playdate. I think I'll have to order soon if I'm going to get it in time. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Marianne, I already have the book. Not that I actually use it ..... lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marianne that is a wonderful idea, I too already have that book and love it.

I just sent out an email to everyone with directions, please let me know if you do not recieve it. Only a week and a half left, we can not wait!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Party time!!!!!!!​


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm jealous! You guys are going to have so much fun!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't find my passport!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's not funny Marj!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I believe all you need is your license Marj for Canada to the US. you are kidding aren't you?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Come on Marj, you can flirt your way through the border patrol.. 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, me and my red boa!! HA !!! 

Unfortunately, no, I'm not kidding. :Cry: I could get through with a birth certif. I THINK, and I do still have my two OLD passports - god, you should see the pic on the one from the 90's !!! eep: - so that could be o.k. too. 

I went to Plattsburgh, NY in December and that is the last time I used it and I can't find it anywhere which is a PITA !


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Marj - How close are you to Plattsburg? My husband is from Northern NY. He grew up in Ogdensburg. We'll be going up this Summer but we'll be in Cranberry Lake (that's where his Dad lives now).

I hope you find your passport.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just want to wish you all a wonderful time. I know this has been in the planning for quite a while now and everyone must be as excited as can be !!! WISHING YOU ALL A BLAST !!! I'll be thinking of you. Hope the weather cooperates...and can't wait to see the pictures.

(P.S., Where in MA. I am originally from Central Mass (Brookfield/Worcester County).


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Pawty will be in Andover, Mass. That's in Essex county, about 25 minutes north of Boston.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Know anyone who drives a semi? Ever since NAFTA, there are big rigs from Canada and Mexico all over our highways ... I would think that a teensy weensy car holding some teensy weensy humans and havs could get through customs with no problems.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so excited. 

Question: anyone have and "plum silky" and/ or the "pure paws reconstruction conditioner" they would be willing to fill a travel size bottle with in exchange for for some IOD shampoo and Conditioner? I would really like to try it but have way too many unused bottles of other brands.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Missy-I have the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo and I have Coat Handler's conditioner. Let me know if you'd like to try them.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy -

I have a large bottle of EQyss Survivor Detangler. It's what my groomer uses, and I had to order an 8 oz bottle ... which will last Zippy a lifetime. I can put some in a small plastic travelling bottle when you are here ... on Saturday ... yippee


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha Holli, I am bringing a bottle of the eqyss survivor for the swap.... I am allergic to it. LOL. But boy it really makes them look gorgeous but I get a rash. 

Don't forget your swap items everyone...one Havs hand me down is another Havs treasure.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wish we had thought to do that at our playdate. I use up whatever I buy even if I don't like it because I hate to throw stuff away!

You guys are going to have so much fun!!! Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes Marj please tell me all is ok with getting over the boarder and I will see you Friday.

Missy I am really hoping to have my plum silky by the end of the week. I also have some cc sample shampoo's I am bringing for the swap.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What time does the Pawty begin?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You guys are just soooo excited. I am soooo excited for you.

Marj, don't forget to pack your clothes. It's New England....your sexy red boa might not keep you warm.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> What time does the Pawty begin?


12:00 or when ever you can get there. Did I forget to put that in the email :brick:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> You guys are just soooo excited. I am soooo excited for you.
> 
> Marj, don't forget to pack your clothes. It's New England....your sexy red boa might not keep you warm.


LMAO I hope she shows up wearing more than just a boa.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Start charging those camera batteries!!!! Looking forward to play date photos!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys are going to have so much fun! I am jealous already and it hasn't even arrived yet! ound:

Have a great time,take lots of photos and don't forget about the rest of us on here!op2::ranger:hoto:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, as of today, we will not be able to make it. One of the guys at work just walked in an quit yesterday, and he was working for me on Saturday. He was supposed to work this past Sunday and he never showed up. Then on Monday, he just showed up at his usual time and quit. He kinda had a meltdown. I haven't given up. I am still trying to get someone to cover for me.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Michelle - I hope it works out that you can make it up for the playdate. Izzy wants to play with Kodi and Shelby. I was looking forward to seeing you again and catching up.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Who, in their right mind, would quit their job in this economy???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Don't forget your swap items everyone...one Havs hand me down is another Havs treasure."*

*** Thank goodness you mentioned it again, Missy! I had forgotten about that. Should be fun, so I'll see what I have to swap. 

*"Marj, don't forget to pack your clothes. It's New England....your sexy red boa might not keep you warm."*

*** Another great reminder! Sheesh. I'm forgetting everything!! :brick: ound:

We ARE getting through customs, come hell or high water! I am very angry that I misplaced my passport, but incredibly lucky about the timing. As of Monday, the 1st, there is a new law that you must have either your passport or this new 'card' that you have to apply for. I have neither at this point, but we are coming back home on Sunday, so with a birth certif. and my old passports, I should be o.k. We are going on a cruise end of July though, leaving Port Canaveral, so I have to reapply for a passport and have to do it ASAP to get it in time. ARGH !!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, Michele!! I am hoping to still get a chance to meet you and your furkids. Hope you find someone to cover for you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele I am really hoping you can still make it work and show up, our paws are crossed.

So far the weather is holding for a nice day on Sat. but it will be raining on Friday so the grass may be a little wet. Make sure you pack an extra towel just incase you need to wipe some paws down before heading home after the play date everyone.


Julie you know I am usually good about getting pictures up right away but I hope everyone will understand my pictures may not make it up till the next day, I will be too busy chatting away with Marj.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Michele I am really hoping you can still make it work and show up, our paws are crossed.
> 
> So far the weather is holding for a nice day on Sat. but it will be raining on Friday so the grass may be a little wet. Make sure you pack an extra towel just incase you need to wipe some paws down before heading home after the play date everyone.
> 
> Julie you know I am usually good about getting pictures up right away but I hope everyone will understand *my pictures may not make it up till the next day, I will be too busy chatting away with Marj.*


Hmmmmm! Is that a hint they will lead off the June's photo challenge? :gossip:ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> Who, in their right mind, would quit their job in this economy???


That's the problem. He was definitely not in his right mind. But, I'm still trying.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

We'll be cutting it close that day since my daughter's recital is that afternoon, but I don't think I could miss this fun opportunity!:juggle:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

According to: http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMA0223?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_undeclared Partly cloudy and 78 on Saturday! :whoo:

Looks like thunderstorms on Friday though, but so long as Sat. is fine....


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

It's almost the 3oth! I can't believe the playdate's finally here. Looks like the weather will hold out, too.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy said:


> What time does the Pawty begin?


12 noon.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

irnfit said:


> Well, as of today, we will not be able to make it. One of the guys at work just walked in an quit yesterday, and he was working for me on Saturday. He was supposed to work this past Sunday and he never showed up. Then on Monday, he just showed up at his usual time and quit. He kinda had a meltdown. I haven't given up. I am still trying to get someone to cover for me.


Talk about a stupid mood given the current economy. Hope he's got lots of savings in the bank.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Am signing out now. Will chat again soon, either from Leeann's or after the play date! Woooooeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You guys have fun and take lots of pics for all of us!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking forward to Marj's arrival at Leeann's and the fabulous playdate you all have planned! We will all be here demanding photos you know!:thumb:hoto:ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> Looking forward to Marj's arrival at Leeann's and the fabulous playdate you all have planned! We will all be here demanding photos you know!:thumb:hoto:ound:


Only a few more hrs :whoo: I am getting so excited I cant sit still, my poor boys keep following me around wondering why I will not sit down LOL. My luck I am going to wear myself out and then when Marj finally gets here I will pass out on her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When does she arrive?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sometime after 4:00. Right now I am waiting for Holli to call so I can run over with some stuff and help with the fence, that should keep me busy for the next couple of hrs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh good, then the time will pass much faster!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wahooooooo! I just picked up my assignment. yippeeee. Now everyone, keep thinking NO MORE RAIN!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I am so excited for you all, hope you have a fabulous time and all the dogs RLH and have the best time. Wish we could be there, maybe another year.

Safe travels to all, have a great paw-ty!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:Cry: :Cry:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, I am so sad you won't be joining us.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:Cry: wish this wasn't so far away. :Cry:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Boo Hoo, we're sad too!!!
It sounds like soo much fun.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:drum: PAWTY TIME IS ABOUT TO BEGIN !!! :drum::clap2: I think many of us nonattenders are just as excited as you...and we are all anxiously awaiting pictures. :bounce::clap2::cheer2::thumb::dance::wink:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley greeting Marj.
View attachment 23260


Sammy and Riley hit it off right away for a good game of RLH
View attachment 23261


Inmates at the Karlson Institution.
View attachment 23262


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ricky & Monte seem to think me and Marj are very boring, these people talk too much.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I am jealous! your Pawty started early!!! It's great that they are hitting it off! see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

AWWWWWWW !!!!:Cry:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sending hugs to you all, and belly rubs to the furbabies. I am so sorry I will be missing this. But, I guess it wasn't meant to be. First things at work got in the way, and now it's my back. I am off after all tomorrow, but am flat on my back. This rainy weather has gotten my sciatica all riled up and I wouldn't be able to drive that far with it so bad.

Have a great time everyone! Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Michele!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Michele, wishing you a speedy recovery. Missing the party has got to hurt just as much, if not more, than your back. Get well soon !!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the photos! I am so sad that I cannot be there. You guys are just too far away.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, sweet pictures! It is so wonderful to watch the Havs and their hu-families bonding. Look forward to Pawty pictures!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Leeann....the inmate picture just cracks me up!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Have a wonderful time everyone. If I didn't have a wedding tomorrow, I'd definitely be there. Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Michele hope the rain disappears so you will feel better. Have fun all and be safe!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm off to Lacross then to the party. Can't wait. See you guys soon.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry your back is bothering you Michele! Hope you're feeling better.

You guys have fun today, take lots of pics for all of us!

(Leeann, I have the same table on my porch!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi everyone! Love those pics. lol You should all meet Riley. What a character! He LOVES people and dogs soooo much. He gives these great kisses on demand, not a lick, but a bump with his closed lips. It's adorable. 

Michele, I'm so sorry about your back! I know exactly how bad it can get as I also have sciatica episodes. They are horrible. Take care, o.k.? ((hugs))

Jane, so what's stopping you from coming over? We're just a plane ride away. 

Brad and Leeann have a beautiful home and yard and we are thoroughly enjoying ourselves.... in spite of the 5:30 wakeup this a.m. LOL Ricky just had to "go" and so we've been chatting away since then. The guys are gone golfing, much to their joy and we'll be heading out to Holli's and John's close to noon. I can't wait to meet them and their boy, Zippy! 

For those of you coming, I'm really looking forward to meeting you!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Have a great day! Looking forward to lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great time and I am glad the boys get to go golfing too  More time for you ladies to get Neezer love  Take lots of pics for us!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj & Leeann-Hope you two are having mimosas while talking and watching doggies play!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hav a great time!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll be :Cry: thinking of you all :Cry: The weather turned out great for your pawty. The back is a little better after taking 3/600 mg motrins and staying off my feet. If I could grow wings and fly, I would be there.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hava great time everyone, looking forward to more nice pics and stories!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

The playdate was wonderful. Thank you Holli, John and Zippy for hosting. We had a great time. I didn't get alot of pictures but here are a few.

Riley, Izzy, Ricky and Zippy








Macgyver








Sammy and Izzy








Jasper, Cash and Yoshi








Group shot from back left to right Maria & Gaitto, Michael & Cash, Missy & Jasper, Kathy & Bella, Marj w/ Sammy & Ricky
front left to right Bob & Happy, Leeann w/ Riley & Monte, Marianne (and Josh) & Izzy, Trish Ricky & Lucky, Holli & Zippy








We didnt get everyone at the playdate in the group shot because we took it after a couple of people left.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are a couple of more RLHs. They're kind of blurry but that's the best I have. Good thing my DH was there to take pictures, I was to busy chatting.

Izzy and Cash 








Izzy and Yoshi


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

op2:Great photos


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marianne, great pics! Looking forward to more. Looks like Marj is having a blast too and it was well worth making the drive.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lovely photos! Hope you all had a wonderful time, looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It was a great day. Michael, me, Jasper and Cash also want to thank Holli and John for a fabulous day. 

That Izzy is such a flirt...she had Cash captivated. 

not sure how our pictures came out...will be posting some later.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hurry up Missy, we want to see more!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so here are a few...

Marie's Bella and leeann's riley (nothing will keep ry down) 
View attachment 23287

Trish's Lucky
View attachment 23288

Leeann's Ry
View attachment 23289

Trish's Ricky
View attachment 23290

Marj's Ricky (I think...could this be Happy?)
View attachment 23291


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and a few more...

Leeann's Monte
View attachment 23292

Maryanne's Izzy
View attachment 23293

Marie's Daughter and Jasper
View attachment 23294

Beautiful Bella (Kathy's) 
View attachment 23295

Beautiful Bella 2 (Marie's) 
View attachment 23296


We had a blast. Jasper was ...well... Jasper. and the first thing he did was make his way behind a fence under a tree to observe.

Cash had his RLH date with Izzy. And there was a cute little sllvered sable named Giotto who decided Jasper was his bitch and he stalked Jasper all day and humped him when ever possible. Ahhh well, I have the beta dogs what can I say.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Missy! You all got great photos!


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks so much, Holli!
So sorry we couldn't stay longer and talk to everyone!
We really enjoyed the time we were there.
and Yoshi just LOVED Izzy! Lots of good chasing!
Totally forgot my camera so I really appreciate the pictures that are up already!
and..We just made it to Emily's recital. yay!
It was great....a great day all around!
xo


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh and did I mention I absolutely adored meeting Marj, her husband Ralph and Ricky and Sammy in person! It is great to put a voice behind all that yaking!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Missy! Marj better go to Chicago so I can meet her too! Still can't believe you have jury duty!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures everyone, I promise to go through my pictures tomorrow. But for now I will at least post one of me with Monte & Marj with Sammy taken before the playdate. It was so nice to get these two twins together finally.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> LOL Missy! Marj better go to Chicago so I can meet her too! Still can't believe you have jury duty!


We have been working on it all weekend, we MUST get Marj to Chicago!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like everyone had a great time! Such beautiful havs. I will be keeping my eyes our for more pictures too!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just got home from my granddaughter's dance recital (OMH....so cute) but I could not wait to get home and see my puppies of course, and second thing I did was check this thread to see if we had pictures yet....and we do !!! You like you had a great time.....and such gorgeous Havs having such a good time. Can't wait to see more !!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like a great time! I didn't realize how much white/tan Sammy had below him so that is cute you two took the pic belly up. Can't wait to see more photos and get to enjoy the playdate from the sidelines.

Missy- I think having the beta is a lot more relaxing than the other option. Trust me, I think everyone thinks her name is IsabelleNO


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wish I could have made the party! Oh well.. next time.. (it's all my wifes fault we could not makei t..  )

Ryan


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

love the pictures. I thought about the pawty as we drove up I-95 to NH for our birthday party. Lucy and Rico would have loved meeting you all!

:-(


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like all of you had a blast!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures everyone, looks like you had a PAWTY good time. It is great to see all the interaction, RLH and people.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's some more pictures.

Bella and Izzy








Cute little Yoshi taking a short break (very short). He was a bundle of energy. So much fun!








Jasper hanging out


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would guess you all had very tired doggies last night!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are some of Yoshi in action. He was so much fun. Sure makes the IWAP disease worse. As Ellen said, he really loved Izzy and she was really good with him. It was funny to see her deal with a dog that has more energy than her.

Izzy, Yoshi and Lucky








Izzy and Yoshi. No, Izzy doesn't have something growing out of her. :biggrin1:








My son Josh playing with Yoshi. He really wants a new puppy.








I have one picture, but it's really blurry (wonder why?) where Yoshi is on top of Josh's face. It's so cute.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Izzy slept all the way home and all night too. They were pretty mellow for a large part of the playdate. I think it was because it was hot yesterday and it's been so cool that they weren't used to the heat.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great shots! Looks like so much fun. Glad the weather held for you.

Marianne~ I'm always amazed at how much Izzy and Tori look alike. I know all black havs look alike, but I often see Tori's expressions on Izzy's face! :biggrin1:

Leeann & Marj~ I am so envious of your time together!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sammy and Ralph. Such a sweet picture. Sammy loved to sit in our laps. Not only did he look like Monte, but he acts like him too. MY DH wants a boy dog so we can have a lap dog too.








I love this shot of Zippy. It shows his beautiful coloring. He was a great host.








I had to post this shot of Izzy. This is her "come and get me" look.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Bob and I are still recovering from a fabulous day yesterday..picture perfect weather with the most fabulous pups and moms and dads in the world who love they sooooo much!! Great time exchanging stories and putting a face on names...Marj and Ralph went a few extra miles to join us and we were all thrilled. Holli and hubbie did a fabulous job as hosts and caterers to the event with all of us bringing goodies to add the FEAST!!! My kids (incuding the hubbie) are still sleeping, but guess who is up checking on the FORUM ... my morning ritual!!! There is nothing like the Hav-Bonding that goes on..it truly amazes me how everyone seems to know each other (even the kids) before we meet..it must be the HAV-CONNECTION!! I love seeing the m,pictures posted since I cannot figue out how to post mine...lots of great pics of our beautiful day..Thanks again Holli for your hospitality.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love this forum but then I'm sad that we're all spread out everywhere! I wish it was easier to meet up. Love the photos and I'm glad everyone posts so many! DH and I have already talked about having a Fall playdate because we had so much fun.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, Holli, John, and Zippy, for a great day! MacGyver is still sleeping. We're having a little hard drive trouble, so we haven't been able to download pictures. Hopefully later today.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW It sure looks like you guys had a great time!! I love the pictures. Thankfully the weather was so nice! How nice that you could come down Marj and Ralph. So will you be coming down for MY next playdate? We would love to have you!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It looks like such a great day! I'm so sad we weren't able to make it. Great pics everyone.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great playdate!:clap2: I really love seeing all the wonderful pictures! You guys look like you had such a great time and it is fabulous to see the faces behind the posts as well as the faces with the pups! It is funny that I know people by their dogs!ound:

I'll be checking back for more wonderful photos!:becky:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We had such a good time this weekend me and the boys needed an afternoon nap lol. Here are some pictures I took during the play date. I did not get any video's this time, sorry I think my mind was really concentrating on Riley too much during this play date I was forever trying to keep my eye on him to make sure he was doing ok.

Zippy & Jasper
View attachment 23338


Zippy 
View attachment 23339


Cash, Izzy & Sammy 
View attachment 23340


Sammy & Izzy 
View attachment 23341


Cash 
View attachment 23342


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Zippy & Monte in the back then Riley with Izzy giving him a funny face and Ricky
View attachment 23343


Izzy & Ricky 
View attachment 23344


Bunch of Havs 
View attachment 23345


Ricky 
View attachment 23346


Izzy 
View attachment 23347


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lucky, Izzy & Yoshi
View attachment 23348


Yoshi 
View attachment 23349


Sammy 
View attachment 23350


Izzy & Ricky 
View attachment 23351


Monte, Giotto & Cash 
View attachment 23352


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, I just love all these pictures. It looks like all of you had such a great time! We REALLY need to plan a USA, CANADA playdate week or weekend somewhere centrally located!! That would be sooo cool.
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaayy!!!!! Love all the pictures everyone!!! Thank you Holli and John. You are amazing hosts and you have an incredibly gorgeous yard and home. I am so thankful to you and to Brad and Leeann for making it possible for Ralph and I to join in the Hav fun. 

It was a perfect day, warm, but there was shade and most times a breeze. The dogs seemed to tire out before we did, but then they were doing the RLH's while we were gabbing away. Missy, ME a yakker? C'mon!  The time flew by much too quickly!

Marianne, that is a great shot of Sammy with Ralph! I'll make sure to show him all these pictures. He also had a great time which was so nice for me. I knew I'D have a blast, but you never know with the men... I mean, some just aren't quite as chatty as some of us women. Wonder why?? :gossip: He had a BLAST too!! Yaaaaaaaay!! It means that maybe, just maybe Laurie, we could somehow, some day, join you at a future play date in New Jersey. Too bad you aren't 6 hrs. drive away though... Would you consider moving?? 

I have only just sat here for the first time since arriving home because my dd was on the computer for homework. I will d/l my pics later. We made record time getting home. No one on the roads, and no one at the border so we were home after 6 1/4 hrs. after we left Leeann's. Dogs slept the whole way, not at all nervous like they were on the way to Mass. 

Yes, it would be great to meet up somewhere for a large, forum play date, but it's next to impossible with members living all over the place. The second best thing we can do, is meet up at Havanese National Specialty every year.  ...... still working on it.....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great pictures Leeann. I love the three black RLH Neezers... papa bear, momma bear, and baby bear! 

OK-- how much would it cost to rent our a resort for a long weekend? A Havanese Forum retreat!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Monte, Giotto & Cash
View attachment 23360


Ricky 
View attachment 23361


Zippy & Bella
View attachment 23362


Bella 
View attachment 23363


Monte 
View attachment 23364


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

OMG!

Leeanne, that last picture you got of Yoshi is awesome!
Thanks so much for posting that (along with all the other great pictures!)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love all the pictures. The dogs looked like they had so much fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, that is a great idea! If only...... lol I so enjoyed finally meeting you, my friend. It was fun to finally hug you!

View attachment 23365


Boy, am I tall !!! LOL

Ellen, Yoshi was a hit! Too cute and so wild and free. What a character!

I think quite a few of the guys had a thing for Izzy. Sammy, Cash and other Havs got a thrill chasing after her. lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Michele, you were missed!! How is your sciatica?

Rory, I was thinking about you too! I had been looking forward to meeting you and your two.

Trish, it felt like I'd already known you. You are such a sweetheart! Mind you so is Holli, Marie, Marianne, Boo..... well, heck... the whole gang there was just a joy to get to know more and chat with. Even the hubbies!!  So when's the next one?? LOL

Leeann, that last shot of Monte in the blue tunnel is my favorite.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

All of the photos are so wonderful!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll try to post a few pictures.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

And a few more


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I was so excited to see our playdate again and again..never enough pictures fo sure!! Our world is definitely wrapped around our furry pups and I cannot imagine life without these mush boys and girls. 
Glad you got home in record time Marj and I was sure the kids would do much better on the way home..my three never lifted up their HEADS!! I had to make sure they were still breathing...love having them run and run and run. The action pictures and closeups were AWESOME!!! I am tired just looking at them run....I definitely took it slow today..it even got too HOT for me!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, Boo, that is a nice shot of Sammy and Ricky at the screen door waiting for me. 

Trish, the ride home today was a very quiet one. LOL Would you believe we have a frost warning for tonight?!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

marjrc said:


> View attachment 23365
> 
> 
> Boy, am I tall !!! LOL


Boy am I short!!!!! LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, I love seeing your sunkissed cheeks and Marj's joyful smile, what an AWESOME picture :clap2:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay my DH put the videos on the computer for me, such a sweetie. I am putting them on youtube. Here's the first one, it's short so it loaded quickly.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures Missy, Leeann and Boo. I notice Izzy has her tongue hanging out in all the shots that she's not doing RLHs. She sure had a great workout yesterday. Leeann - I love the shot of Izzy sticking her tongue out at Riley. Marj - I'm glad you made it home safely and had an uneventful trip.

I'll post the 2nd video once it uploads. It's over 2 minutes so it might take a little while.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's the other video. This one is longer and shows most of the dogs that were there yesterday.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

YYYYYikes! It looks like I really missed out this time!
I am so working on being two places at once. I will get back to you on 
that  ...
Love, love, love the warm Havapeople!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marianne
What wonderful videos! I SO enjoyed watching all the havs, and their interactions and different little clusters going on. Thank you for filming a nice longer one for us to be able to feel a little like I was there! (Wish I had been!!!)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I always love seeing the pics from these hav parties. The dogs never fail to amaze me at how gorgeous they are, and I like seeing forum friends and putting faces to names. I'm insanely jealous that you guys all live close enough to each other to visit while I'm stuck down here


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kim-Are you going to Chicago???

The videos are great!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures and videos! I loved seeing all the furballs and forum pals. Missy, what a great idea! 

I am missing all the fun playdates....Laurie, I hope we will get to attend your next one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great videos, Marianne!!! (Sorry, but I can't remember your hubby's name...!) I loved hearing voices and seeing the dogs RLH. That Yoshi adored your Izzy, but I think the feeling was mutual.  

Hey....... before I forget..... care to share your recipe for that dip you made?? Please?!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great videos. It was so nice to see all the Havs interacting with each other so well.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am loving all the photos and videos! What a wonderful time you all must have had. Izzy is just gorgeous - what a beautiful coat! And a beautiful photo of Marj and Missy! I love it! Okay, does anyone have more photos to post?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the photo's and video's. The hav's look great and I enjoyed watching and seeing the interaction they had with one another. It is wonderful to put faces with the names of the ma and pa's that you talk to everyday! Glad everyone made it there and back safely! What perfect weather........don't think you guys could have had a more perfect day than what you had and that makes me happy!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

looks like a blast!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Looks like a fantastic time was had by all !!*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marianne, thanks for the videos. I always loved Izzy on pictures, but my oh my do I love her even more after that clip! She's awesome and IMO ready for a sibling like Yoshi  Yoshi looks like such a fun puppy, bet Izzy and Yoshi were the most tired ones.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Marianne, that video was so cute! I so wish we could have stayed longer...:Cry:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maryam, I felt the same way you do. Izzy is just as stunning in person as she is in pictures and to get your hands on her ..... very nice! So many of the Havs there were a real joy to finally meet in person.

I loved scrunching behind Trish's Ricky's ears. He is a love! Cash has Ricky's eyes and just drag you under his spell. Jasper is a sweetie with a gentle soul and Riley is a go-getter and the least shy of the bunch. lol Then you have Zippy, who was REALLY zippy when everyone started showing up and a real fuzz ball! The two small, dainty, yet untiring Bella's stole the show. Monte, ever so serious, followed his momma around as did my Ricky. Sammy, McGyver, Happy and Lucky bounced around proudly showing off their bandannas and Giotto thought he was Beamer, letting some Havs know that he had a "thing" for them.  

All in all, there is nothing like a Hav play date, is there? I wish I could attend ALL of them! Speaking of which..... I am going to one in Montreal tomorrow. Yaaaaaaayyyyy!! We'll be a whopping 4 women and 5 Havs. Parteeeeeeee ! LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

More pics...... 

Does Cash love his mommy, or what? Too sweet!

View attachment 23448


Jasper with his papa

View attachment 23449


"Jump, Bob" says Brad. "What for?" says Bob.
"For some of Missy's bison jerky, of course. Go on, jump!"

View attachment 23450


Trish, with the coolest bag at the party, and sweet Lucky.

View attachment 23451


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

More pics, and I swear I go to bed after this! :amen:

Trish, Bob and Lucky

View attachment 23452


Leeann and Monte

View attachment 23453


Boo, Leeann, Marianne

View attachment 23454


Cash and Sammy, grabbing some shade.

View attachment 23455


Ladies and Havs

View attachment 23456


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Aw man.. to bad we could not make it.. Beamer would have had some much fun! 

Leeann, let me know when your good for some visitors, as previously discussed!

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*wish we were there*

What a lovely big yard...and how fun to see all the dogs we know playing together and putting faces to owners...

I do hope we in Southern California get together soon. It looks warmer on the East than here where we have a bit of June gloom...

Wouldn't it be great to have a forum convention and all of us get together somewhere...that would be some PAWTY!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, it would have been fun to meet you and see who would win the title Giotto or Beamer? 

Marj, what great pictures... I can't believe you got a picture of Michael on here.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, it would have been fun to see you, Marija and Beamer there!

Missy, I just love that look Cash has for you. His face is just like Ricky's.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you for sharing all these lovely pictures with us, I really enjoy looking at them over and over.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love all the pictures!! The party threads are so great. It's nice to see the people with their furbabies. It sure looks like it was a fun day for all. "Thanks to everyone for posting pics"!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Marj..I need you to do a photoshop or airbrushng on my pics in the future...your pictures are too cool. Thanks for posting some candid moments I wasn't even aware of or I would have tried to look SLIMMER!! The kids always look great and they don't even have to pose!! How was your puppy gathering you mentioned..did you have a blast??? I just took a nap for you..the party pictures made me tired again...sun and fun all in one day with pups running around...it was heaven!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at all the additional pictures and video's, I love them all. It was so much fun seeing and meeting all the new members and their fur kids and are already looking forward to doing it again in the fall.

Me and Brad both enjoyed having Marj, Ralph, Ricky & Sammy visit for the weekend and hope you guys come back for another playdate. 

Ryan you know you guys are welcome any time, the only month that is really crazy for me is Aug. just shoot me an email when you may have something in mind.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures Marj. Here's the recipe, it's from Rachel Ray.

1 family size container of hummus (17 ounces) (I like Sabra's best)
1 cup pickled vegetable salad, such as giardiniera, chopped 
1 cup pitted kalamata olives 
1 jar roasted red peppers (12 ounces) 
Pita chips, flat bread, cucumber or celery – or a combination of all! – for dipping 

Place hummus in the bottom of a small to medium size bowl and spread giardiniera over it.
Top with the olives, spreading them out in an even layer, followed by the roasted red peppers. I chop the olives and the peppers.
Place on a serving platter and surround with pita chips, cucumber or celery for dipping.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

THANK YOU, Marianne! Sounds easy peasy and it was so delish.  I live in an Italian neighborhood and Ralph's Italian, so I can get giardiniera easily.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok, you got me! What is hummus?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Colleen, you've never had hummus??? Wow, you need to go out and find some!

It's an Arab spread that you put on bread, crackers, and most often pita bread. It's yummy and there's many different kinds out there.

Here's the wikipedia link for hummus.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Then you have Zippy, who was REALLY zippy when everyone started showing up and a real fuzz ball!


Get aload of the before and after pics of Zippy ... he took a trip to the groomer today (Kristen who was at the pawty) and he is no longer a fuzz ball but now has blue-tipped bangs ... he's punk!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Zippy looks beautiful!

Colleen-You've got to try hummus, we eat it all the time. My daughter takes it to school for lunch and kids used to tease her and tell her it looked like dog food. She got them to try it and now all of her friends like it too. Sometimes my husband makes it, it's so good!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Zippy is one handsome little guy. I love his haircut.

Hummus !! Yummy. Low fat too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Holli, I love Zippy's new look!! So you DID go and color some of his hair. Too cool! lol 

Have you recovered from the pawty yet?


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Holli,

Zippy is TOOOOOOOOO Cool with his new summer locks, love the blue!


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

I am trying to send you all pictures of Bella's puppies. The cream and white is Goshen Corner Get Rythm aka Ethel and the black and silver is Goshen Corner I walk the Line aka Lucy. They were born on Johnny Cash's birthday this past Feb thus the names. I am finally getting this picture thing. I'll post more in a few days. These I took when Bella and I returned home form Holli's.

Kathy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love Ethel!!! They're both cute but Ethel is so sweet with the color on her ears!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kathy, they are gorgeous! What adorable faces.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Zippy looks great in his summer do. Kathy - Thanks for posting pictures of the pups. They're bo th beautiful. Can't wait to see how Lucy's coat changes as she grows up. Was Bella black and silver when she was a pup?


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Zippy looks fabulous and so CUTE in his new DO!! It makes him look like a puppy again..I wish I could do that with my hair..maybe your groomer has some ideas!! Kathy thanks for posting an update of you pups..WOW what great looking kids you have and we know how much fun you are having watching them grow up!!


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Marianne,

Lucy looks exactly like Bella and Bella looks exactly like her dam. Bella's silver is whiter now and I expect Lucy's to continue to lighten up. Lucy only had a white star on her chect and one toe one her left rear foot is white. Everything else was jet black and then it started to turn so the end result will be interesting.

Thank you everyone for your kind comments about Ethel and Lucy, we are having soooo much fun with them. They both were seven pounds last week for round two of their shots. Not a peep out of either of them.

Kathy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., at the risk of Marianne killing me, I just HAVE to post these pictures. The food was out on the tables and Marianne realized they'd forgotten to get their pasta salad out so was gesturing to her son, Josh to get it for her.

*"Josh, would you get the salad for me?"*

View attachment 23607


*"It's over there. To the left."*

View attachment 23605


*
"No. Way over THERE!"*

View attachment 23606


Hey, it's not my fault. I was trying to get a shot of people getting the yummy food. Since every shot I had was of Marianne gesturing, I just HAD to keep clicking away.  :biggrin1:

In the last photo, there's her DH, Ralph and Boo standing behind her.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, thanks alot Marj. I'll remember that. Lovely. Everyone needs to remember my son is 11 years old. Yes, Josh in OUR cooler. The one over there, in the spot you put it when we came in and the same spot where you went to get a drink. Yes, right there.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

That is too funny! I have three sons and a husband so I have been there.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

ound: Yeah, I remember those conversations....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Thanks for being such a great sport, Marianne! It was just too funny seeing all 3 pics in a row.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

ound: Dave and I both had a good laugh at that one.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Amazing ... each time I read through this thread I relive the fabulous time we had at the Pawty. Now I can't wait for the 2009 Fall New England Havanese Playdate ... wherever that may be. By the way ... we have two very comfortable guest rooms, if anyone from afar (i.e. Canada, NY, Jersey, etc.) wants to join in on the fun.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a *fabulous* Pawty! I love, love, love the pics and videos of all the Havs and Forum members there. You can sure tell the Havs had a great time with all the pink tongues hanging out. Forum playdates are the best!


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

*Playdate makes the news!*

WE ARE FAMOUS!!!!!

This article appeared in this week's Andover Townsman. This link gets you to the electronic version, which, unfortunately, does not show the group photo that was included in the actual news paper. I wish I had a scanner ... anyway, here's the link with the article, as well as the picture that was included in the paper.

http://www.andovertownsman.com/townspeople/local_story_176120327.html#disqus_thread


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

WE ARE A NICE BUNCH OF GOOD LOOKING PUPS AND PUP LOVERS!!! THANKS HOLLI FOR POSTING THE ARTICLE FOR US TO REMEMBER A FABULOUS DAY OF TOGETHERNESS!!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Way to go Holli!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE IT! Great job Holli.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How cool is that? Great picture and a nice article.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Dog owners from as far south as Rhode Island and as far north as Montreal came to the playdate, said Holli Marrs. "*

Hey! That would be US ! LOL Cool.

Great picture and great article, Holli ! :cheer2:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love it.
(was it a slow news-day?)


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Holli, 
Just saw the Andover article. How great! Very cool to see the coverage and the photo you posted as well.

It's delightful to imagine being part of a gathering of our "study little dogs."

Yvonne
(and Bounder)
moving to the Boston area this summer


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just saw this thread with the news posting. That's great! I love that the play date made the news.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

YesYvonne said:


> Yvonne
> (and Bounder)
> moving to the Boston area this summer


Yvonne - do you know which town you are moving to? Don't hesitate to use me as a resource if you're trying to find out information about towns in the area. I'm originally from NJ but have lived here for so long now (almost 35 years) that I consider myself a native New Englander, even though I don't sound like one ... that NJ accent is hard to lose.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, this thread keeps on going. I can't believe I missed the article. How cool is that.


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Holli said:


> Yvonne - do you know which town you are moving to? Don't hesitate to use me as a resource if you're trying to find out information about towns in the area. I'm originally from NJ but have lived here for so long now (almost 35 years) that I consider myself a native New Englander, even though I don't sound like one ... that NJ accent is hard to lose.


Dear Holli,
Thanks so much for this kindness. I'm going to work as associate minister, beginning in Sept., right in the heart of Boston, at the church on the corner of Arlington St and Boylston, across from the Public Garden. I realize that finding a new address will be a balancing act: balancing square footage, location for commuting, niceness of neighborhood for pleasant dog walking!, and rental amount. We want it all, LOL -- close in, lots of space, fine neighborhood, easy commute, pretty kitchen, nice neighbors, low rent. Good luck, right? Ha.

I have a realtor/rental agent already looking for listings to fit the bill -- I gave her a 2-pg list of essentials and ideals hoping she'll help us find the perfect place. I know very little about the Boston area other than what's been posted already on this forum and a few other things I've heard tell -- e.g. better to live on the red line than the green, I heard. I've also heard various opinions about various suburbs.

We're planning to drive there from Harrisburg PA to Boston tomorrow to begin to look at places and -- I hope -- find a new address even this week if at all possible. We're planning to move by the end of the month; am hoping all the dominoes fall nicely in the right order. I know the time is tight but there was no way I could start earlier.

I am fearful we won't find a place big enough (thousands of books, for example) for the monthly rent we can afford, but... we'll see. I tell myself "keep the faith."

Basics of what we are looking for:

3br/2ba (2br might be okay if the rest of the space is big enough)
small dog okay of course (I've heard that can be a problem, renting)
washer/dryer
dishwasher
central air conditioning
parking for one car
there's a lot more detail on the list I sent to the realtor -- if you really have time to help a complete stranger I'll be glad to send it to you.

Very grateful for any leads or advice, either on particular towns or specific places (e.g. townhouse developments that are good?), and thanks for your willingness to advise -- I may be back in touch to run possibilities by you as we find them this week.
Yvonne


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Holli said:


> Yvonne - do you know which town you are moving to? Don't hesitate to use me as a resource if you're trying to find out information about towns in the area. I'm originally from NJ but have lived here for so long now (almost 35 years) that I consider myself a native New Englander, even though I don't sound like one ... that NJ accent is hard to lose.


Hi again, Holli,
By the way, I started a day or two ago the separate thread captioned "moving to Boston." More detail is there. That's the one I meant when I mentioned what has already been said on this forum.

Also I just reread my own posting to this thread, with the kudos about the Andover article. And arrggh, the typo. Of course I mean STURDY little dogs. You'd never know I was once a paid proofreader, judging from the typos in my own writing.

I've heard Andover is really nice -- but probably too far to commute easily into the city?

Thanks again for your willingness to help.
Yvonne


----------

